# help with cakey foundation.....



## star_dust2006 (May 3, 2005)

okay, im tired of after about an hour or so, my foundation starts to cake in certain places. i have semi oily skin but i do use a moisterizer before i  apply my foundation. i use studio fix in nc25.....any help? :|


----------



## Janice (May 3, 2005)

What are you applying your studio fix with?


----------



## Chelsea (May 4, 2005)

I find studio fix just looks like that... :/


----------



## lemurian (May 4, 2005)

I agree with Chelsea.. but you might want to try applying it over a primer, like Smashbox or English Ideas.  That'll keep the foundation and oilies from mixing and looking gross  8)


----------



## star_dust2006 (May 5, 2005)

i just use the sponge it came with because i lost my foundation brush


----------



## Demosthenes (May 6, 2005)

That could be your problem.  I find that applying with the sponge creates a thicker, cakey layer that is also really hard to blend, and it looks unnatural.  My best recommendation for you would be to invest in a nice powder brush.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## star_dust2006 (May 6, 2005)

okay, thank you! i will definatly buy a new one, and thanks again for everyones help!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 15, 2005)

Is your skin very oily? Combo? Normal?

If your skin is excessivly oily, it could be cakey b/c of the oil.

You might want to try a different foundation.

You could also try a moisturizer that helps to control oil as well.


----------



## PattyDuke55 (May 16, 2005)

The brush that was recommened to me was the #140 buffer brush.


----------



## Sanne (May 16, 2005)

be very careful, with the studiofix, in the beginning of menkind, when I found out about mac(last year) the MUA from MAC told me that I could use some foundations, and it would be very easy to apply. so I got the studiofix, and never really thought about the zits that suddenly appeared. It got real bad, and then I started to read some reviews on MUA, and most of the people who used it, had breakouts because of it.  now I got a great face wash, and I changed my foundation (BE) and my skin looked never better! 

the last 2 week I started using studiofix again, I had a fight with BE, and last weekend I had the worrse breakout in half a year! 

so please be careful, if you ever start to break out (more) stop using studiofix!


----------



## star_dust2006 (May 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_be very careful, with the studiofix, in the beginning of menkind, when I found out about mac(last year) the MUA from MAC told me that I could use some foundations, and it would be very easy to apply. so I got the studiofix, and never really thought about the zits that suddenly appeared. It got real bad, and then I started to read some reviews on MUA, and most of the people who used it, had breakouts because of it.  now I got a great face wash, and I changed my foundation (BE) and my skin looked never better! 

the last 2 week I started using studiofix again, I had a fight with BE, and last weekend I had the worrse breakout in half a year! 

so please be careful, if you ever start to break out (more) stop using studiofix!_

 
yeah, i dont use studiofix anymore...it made me look orangy and stuff, but i didnt really get any breakouts. but i stopped using it and returned it for some eyeshadows :x lol


----------



## star_dust2006 (May 17, 2005)

i have combo skin. i mostly get oily by the nose and chin. i know its gross but thats where it occurs the most


----------



## PattyDuke55 (May 17, 2005)

I'm sorry, I just wanted to say the brush I mentioned is the #180.
Can I blame this on Newbie-itus and too many brush numbers to keep up with.

Thanks on the heads up about breakouts. I've been using BE for almost two years but wanted something that could travel well and be applied easily. So far the MAC is doing the trick but I will watch my face now.


----------

